# Tales of Deities OOC



## LuciantheHugmage (May 16, 2018)

@Abyssalrider , @SlyRiolu , @Steelite 
Hey, so let's try to keep our OOC long-term discussions on this thread. I apologize for my absence, I have been dealing with some issues of self-confidence and social-anxiety/ depression lately. It has been immensely tolling, but I'm doing my best to get back into the swing of things. 

The RP is still going. I finally am starting to have a little bit more mental strength lately. However, should any of you have ideas to put into the plot of this RP, please, feel free to do so. Even if I don't accept some of them, they are greatly appreciated. We are in this together, and again, I apologize for not being active. 

Anyways, like I said, lets keep our long-term OOC RP discussions on this thread.


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

Maybe be more open for side quests and whatnot ? 'Cuz so far I only see the "main story".
I'm inviting my son (don't ask) to join the RP as well.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Maybe be more open for side quests and whatnot ? 'Cuz so far I only see the "main story".
> I'm inviting my son (don't ask) to join the RP as well.


Alright. I'll make sure to do that.

I look forward to seeing someone new join us, as well. Is he going to join in Berna?


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Alright. I'll make sure to do that.
> 
> I look forward to seeing someone new join us, as well. Is he going to join in Berna?


Ye he is. Gonna be somewhere around the market, I think.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Steelite said:


> Ye he is. Gonna be somewhere around the market, I think.


Alright. He should probably put his CS here, so that when he's introduced we can progress easily.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Any new artes learned will now be allowed to have three hits in one turn rather than just two.

Also, you can now only learn artes during level ups or after buying Artebooks at shops. 

Character Stats:
Health- (100-155)
AP (Action Points)- (75-155)
Armor Rating- (Controlled by your armor’s rating, which can 0-15. Flip a coin when attacked, if heads, prevents damage equal to the armor’s rating.)
Accuracy- (10-25)
Strength- 3-15
Speed- (1-20. 1 Speed point = one tile of movement allowed per turn in combat.)
Acrobatics- (2-15. How high can you jump? Each point denotes 1 foot of jump height.)
Perception- (5-25)
Thaumaturgy- (10-25. Controls the effectiveness of Thaumaturgical spells, as well as what they cost.)
Restoration- (10-25)
Conjuration- (10-25)
Elementalism- (10-25)
Personality- (10-25)
Reflex- (10-25)

Character Equipment and Items:
Weapons- 16-77 damage.
Firearms- 16-125 damage. One rotation firing time.
Items- Potions, Money, Books, Tools
Clothing-

Character Abilities:
Artes- AP cost > 30. weapon’s damage, up to 3 hits. Use accuracy skill for each hit. (Can hit three times in one movement, essentially allowing for a third action in a turn)
Magic- AP cost< Skill level, up to d20 spell effect, D4-D6 multiplier for level one spells.


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

At which levels can we learn new artes ? 

And, each level-up has 5 skill points, but our health and AP should increase by default, right ? Like, 20 health and 1 AP or something ?


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

Steelite said:


> At which levels can we learn new artes ?
> 
> And, each level-up has 5 skill points, but our health and AP should increase by default, right ? Like, 20 health and 1 AP or something ?


I'm going to say... maybe every other level, starting at level four? But I'll be including Artebooks in shops after the next main event, so you'll be able to learn them the same way Lucian learns spells: by reading. 

I'm going to say that each level up, our characters get a +20 Health, and a +10 AP, so yeah. I'm actually updating my CS right now.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 23, 2018)

@Steelite , @Abyssalrider , @SlyRiolu , please increase your health by 20 and your AP by 10. From now on, all CS updates will be placed here. (As in, LV ups, new items, and new learned spells/ artes.)
Character Data: Lucian Clauss White, Human, Male, 18
An apprentice magician, currently studying for his first year at the Berna Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. He rarely talks about his past, preferring to instead move forwards. He is very passionate about his studies, and ignorance irritates him severely, even if he won’t ever speak out about it. As a magician, he has the passive ability to sense the Mist.

Character Stats:
Health- 120
AP (Action Points)- 160
Armor Rating- 0
Accuracy- 10
Strength- 4
Speed- 5
Acrobatics- 5
Perception- 20
Thaumaturgy- 22
Restoration- 15
Conjuration- 15
Elementalism- 23
Personality- 15
Reflex- 12

Character Equipment and Items:
*Oak Wand- *2 pounds. A 21 inch tree branch, about one inch in diameter, fashioned into a wand, with leather wrapping the hilt. Getting hit with it hurts quite a bit. Deals 25 damage.
*Scroll of Mending x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thumb-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. When the cap is removed, heals for 25 Health. One time use.
*Scroll of Quickening x5-* .5 pounds. A small, thum-size scroll, wrapped around a Mist crystal. Restores 25 AP when the cap is removed.
*Spellbooks x4- *4 pounds each. 4 books, each one describing the use of a different spell. Lucian has already read them, so they can be sold for 50 Gald each.
*Magician’s Robes-* The first-year robes of the Conservatory of the Mystic Arts. They look similar to the tuxedo of a stage magician, but they are slightly more robelike.
*Book of Dancing Fire, 150 Gald-* A spellbook containing the spells Unburning Fire (20<), Flareburst (25<), and Guiding Flames (Any Skill)
*Book of Guarded Groves, 150 Gald- *A spellbook that can be used to learn the protection spells Aura Shield (20<, Ritual, No chance of failure), Active Ward (Any Skill), and Locational Barrier (50, Ritual).
*170 Gald- *The currency of the world.

Character Abilities:
Magic- AP cost< Skill level, up to d20 spell effect, D4-D6 multiplier for level one spells.
*Slipstep, up to Caster’s Skill-* The caster steps into the Mist, travelling a short distance through spacetime. Teleports the caster to a location within 20 feet of their current location, each AP being equivalent of 1 foot. If this spell fails, the caster will suffer damage equal to the AP that they used, and will not be able to take their next turn.
*Flare, up to caster’s skill, max AP cost is 30-* The caster conjures a stream of flame directed at their target, with up to 25% chance of causing a burn. Deals up to 1d20+1d10 times a d4 multiplier’s worth of damage. If this spell fails, the caster takes the damage instead.
*The Cheater’s Charm, 15 AP- *The caster opens their mind’s eye to the Mist, directing it past a solid surface. Allows the user to see into the other side of a solid object. For use on doors, roll for perception. If it fails, the caster becomes blind for 3 rotations (Blind people can no longer use ranged attacks, and their accuracy skill reduced by five.)
*Torch-light, 10 AP-* Mist is focused into a small orb, then made to produce a gentle, yet bright light. Creates an orb of light that lasts for up to six rotations, and illuminates a 20 foot diameter. Failure causes him to become blind momentarily until the end of the next rotation.
*Aura Shield, Ritual- *The caster invokes the Mist and draws several hieroglyphic sigils on or near the skin/ fur of the subject, granting them a +20 armor rating.
*Active Ward, Any Skill- *Invoking the Mist with the word N'dah, the caster produces a magical shield of energy in 3 tile diameter around themselves. The shield has health equal to 1d4 times the amount of AP they used. If it fails, their maximum health is lowered by the same amount of AP that they used.
*Unburning Fire, up to Caster's Skill, minimum 20- *The caster creates a clump of flames that let off gentle warmth, but cannot burn. Each AP used increases the area of illumination and warmth by 1 foot. 
*Mist-perception, Passive-* during perception checks, Lucian can detect the status of the mist when successful.


----------



## Steelite (May 23, 2018)

STATS

Health : *170*
Action Points : *90*
Armor Rating : 15
Accuracy : 15
Strength : *15*
Speed : 5
Acrobatics : 5
Perception : 10
Thaumaturgy : 0
Restoration : 0
Conjuration : 0
Elementalism : 0
Personality / charisma : 10
Reflex : 10

EQUIPMENT (updated)

*Victor's Vest* (apparel) : A simple sleeve-less black leather jacket with white trims. More of a uniform than an armor at all.
*Victor's Gloves* (apparel) : A simple pair of finger-less silver gloves, fashioned in a military style.
*Victor's Tags* (apparel) : Two white dog tags stringed together to make Victor's necklace. He always keeps them with him, believing that they may bring him good luck.







*Victor's Tonfas* (paired weapon)
A pair of durable tonfas made of alloy steel. Good for jaw-dislocating, nose-breaking, teeth-picking, throat-strangling and stomach-jabbing most people.







*Victor's Club*
A big heavy spiked club designed for wrenching arms and legs.







*Victor's Shield* : 70 AR / 70 DR
A standard round shield that provides decent protection. Getting bashed with it hurts like getting hit by a truck.


BASIC MOVES (grab-based, never miss)

*DISARM* : Break a target's arms for 10 dmg, knocking their weapons off.
*CRIPPLE* : Break a target's legs for 10 dmg, knocking them down and making them unable to move for the next 3 turns.
*THROW* : Throw a target away by 4 tiles for 10 dmg.
*SUPLEX* : Slam a target to the ground behind you for 10 dmg.
*KNOCK OUT* : AOE-launch all targets around you away by 1 tile with a heavy attack, for 10 dmg.
*STUN* : Stun a target for the next 3 turns with a tonfa-smack in the face, for 10 dmg.
*SPIN TO WIN* : Throw/wrestle a target around you to knock all others away by 1 tile. The knocked-back enemies take 10 dmg ; the wrestled target takes 10 dmg for each enemy they collide into.
*ARISE* : Forcefully pick up a target while they're on the ground, and knock them down flat on their back/face again for 10 dmg.
*TAIL SWIPE* : Whip your tail to knock back all enemies around you by 1 tile, for 10 dmg each.
*POISON BITE* : Bite onto an enemy for 10 dmg and poison them, making them take 210 dmg for the next 3 turns.
*NECK SNAP* : Break the target's neck to instantly finish them off. Only usable when behind them.
*STRANGULATION (*)* : Crush the target's throat to dmg them over time, each turn 25% of their max health.
*HUMAN SHIELD (*)* : Lock a target by their throat in your grasp as your shield. For as long as the target is alive, all attacks at you dmg them instead.
(*) The grabbed target is unable to take any action, unless you're interrupted by a crowd-control attack and they break free.


----------



## Steelite (May 24, 2018)

@DragonMaster21 so I'm thinking of something... lemme make an example.



> Victor gets near the target and brings his right hand up, then swings it downward ; halfway through his motion, a large scimitar materializes in his hand and slashes clean through the target. However, it then dissipates into a puff of white mist and fades away.
> He then palms at the target ; a dagger materializes just below his wrist, stabbing right through the throat.



So, what I wanna ask is :

- What class does this "partial REQUIP" magic type fit in ? I'm thinking of "conjuration", but I'm not sure.
- Is it alright if the spell never fail ? Because... I only basically summon a thing in my hand at that moment, not firing it anywhere or whatever.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 24, 2018)

Steelite said:


> @DragonMaster21 so I'm thinking of something... lemme make an example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would agree that it should be "Conjuration,".

 However, spells fail because their user made a mistake when casting them, so I'm going to say that there HAS to be the same chance of failure as all other spells. That way, characters can't become too powerful. You should also consider a penalty for when a spell fails. Conjuration spells will usually just reduce the caster's AR by a few points. 

Also, could you make sure your weapons have damage ratings? If you include the spells you were talking about, they should have a set damage, too.


----------



## Steelite (May 24, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I would agree that it should be "Conjuration,".
> 
> However, spells fail because their user made a mistake when casting them, so I'm going to say that there HAS to be the same chance of failure as all other spells. That way, characters can't become too powerful. You should also consider a penalty for when a spell fails. Conjuration spells will usually just reduce the caster's AR by a few points.


A'ight, I'll add a few conjuration spells of my own in, when I get to lv 3.



DragonMaster21 said:


> Also, could you make sure your weapons have damage ratings?


I didn't think including dmg there would be necessary, because I use the weapons after I get a hold of the enemies. Since this type of grab attack never miss, and has pretty serious AOE crowd-control effects, I think the dmg should be low to keep things balanced.
Therefore, the weapon base dmg wouldn't be needed.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Jun 5, 2018)

Hmm...

Trying to think of good songs that could serve as the unnofficial openings of this RP.

I'm still too much of a nerd. 0_0


----------



## Steelite (Jun 5, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Trying to think of good songs that could serve as the unnofficial openings of this RP.
> 
> I'm still too much of a nerd. 0_0


Considering you're back after a really long break from the forum, and now we're doing this RP once again, this is my suggestion, hehe.


----------

